# What's the progression?



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey guys,

What's track I should take for getting into Single Malt Scotch? I've actually never had one before and would like to see how they go with cigars but don't want my first experience to be a total failure.

Up until now I've only experimented with sweet drinks such as coffee, Baileys Irish Creme, Espresso with my cigars and I want to venture into the world of scotch.

I've recently began to venture into the world of bourbon and whiskey. Now mind you I'm still a "Young Pufferfish", but my drink of choice is Woodford Reserve with a splash of coke on the rocks. 

I guess my main question is how should I go about weaning off the coke and getting to just drinking a good scotch neat?

All the best,
Brad


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

A good scotch shouldn't be mixed with anything other than a wee bit of water. What kind of scotch fits your profile? do you like smokey peaty flavors, or something more light? Scotches much like cigars, taste different based upon the areas they are made in. I like some speyside malts, and some highland ones. A real good light malt is actuallt made here in north america, the Glen Breton Rare 10yr old. It's north americas only single malt distillery. But now I'm rambling.... Go out and try a bunch of different ones until you find what you like and what goes with what. There is a scotch refered to as "The Cigar Malt"... Maybe start there....??:smoke:


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Jim,

What would be two that you recommend off the top of your head? One maybe on the fruity side (I hear they have some) and the other in the spicy side. Keeping it in the $20 range and as smooth as possible.

Cheers,l
Brad


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

A good way to start is to add a few ice cubes and a dash of water. As you get used to the strength, you can leave out the water. Then you can drop the ice. Neat is great and all, but most connoisseurs recommend a small dash of water to open up the drink. 
Try a good blend first. White Horse and Famous Grouse are award winners and cost the same for a 1/2 gallon as for a 750ml single malt.
If you find you like the taste of scotch, I recommend the Glenlivet 12 Year as a good mid priced quality single. Actually most of the "Glens" are good starters. Avoid older scotches at first (18-25) as they tend to be higher in alcohol content, higher in price and are tougher to drink (similarly to starting with a more mild cigar before trying a full bodied one). 

My two favorites are the Glenlivet Nadurra, and McCallan Sherry Oak 18 Year.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been a Scotch and water guy for 30 years and try as I might I cannot appreciate it on the rocks, even with just a splash of water. If I am drinking something on the rocks it is going to be bourbon. I second the Macallans for the scotch and I like Buffalo Trace as a good bourbon on the rocks.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Lowland
Highland 
Speyside
Islay


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

I mention the ice because the burn on the throat is lessened with a cooler drink. I always have one large ice cube in my scotch. It chills it slightly and adds the water for me =)


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. So it seems as if I should start with a blended rather than a Single Malt. Is that correct?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

RobustBrad said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What's track I should take for getting into Single Malt Scotch? I've actually never had one before and would like to see how they go with cigars but don't want my first experience to be a total failure.
> 
> ...


Just an opinion here -- I have been to Scotland on three occasions, it appeared to me that most locals were drinking blended whisky with water and ice -- not single malt and neat -- perhaps it was a cost issue. But, I've seen much the same in London. Not evidence for sure, but is what I saw most.

I developed a taste for scotch one night when my hosts ran out of bourbon. They gave me John Walker Red with ice/soda water. The first was horrible; the second kinda nice; by the third, I dropped the soda -- I now think it is one of the cleanest smoothest drinks that you can drink. I use a couple of cubes of ice and some filtered water. I think that is one of the best ways to enjoy it. My preferred single malt is Talisker -- the DPG of Scotches, IMHO. But I do enjoy light blended scotch as well -- even the cheap ones. Big universe out there!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

See that, being a totally beginner I thought the purest way to drink scotch was neat. Seems like my assumptions were wrong. 

Now just trying to decide on what to go with without blowing my wallet trying everything 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

RobustBrad said:


> See that, being a totally beginner I* thought the purest way to drink scotch was neat*. Seems like my assumptions were wrong.
> 
> Now just trying to decide on what to go with without blowing my wallet trying everything
> 
> ...


It is but with a tiny splash of water (very tiny).


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

If you want to try a blended that is not too pricey, try Dewar's White Label.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

My favorite single malt (price and quality a factor) is "The Dalmore", about $25 per bottle. They also make a cigar malt which is much darker and peatier. I started with a few ice cubes until now I add one or none. A little bit of water (spring water, not tap) brings out the aroma a bit more for me.

I've had several single malts that were $40 and up a bottle...some were great, some weren't as good as my favorite. If there is a bar or restaurant in your area that will do "scotch flights" - meaning 1/2 ounce of 5 or so single malts you get to try several without buying a bottle. Sometimes you can find the little airport bottles in the better liquor stores so you can try different malts without spending a chunk and not liking it.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

The airport bottles is a great idea. I may have to pick a few of them up.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll second the miniatures idea. That's the best way to sample a variety on the cheap. Good luck finding a single malt for less than $30. The Glenlivit 12 is around that price, but I would suggest a blend. There's nothing wrong with a blend, and they are consistent.

Everyone's palate is different, but J&B is a speyside blend and somewhat fruity. I really like Dewar's 12 yo blend. No grain whisky in it like the white label has. You might like the white label. Try everything.

I hope it doesn't sound like I'm an expert, I've just been sampling lately.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

Id recommend the Glenfiddich 12 year. Its a very mild and good starter scotch. Will run you from 35 to 40 bucks though.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

A good light single malt with those fruity floral notes you were looking for is Cragganmore 12yr old. I don't know what it costs stateside, but here in Canada it gets a bit pricey... I think it was about $65.00 or $70.00 a bottle when I last had it.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

A bottle of Macallan 10 can be had for $20-30.


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

Glenlivet 12
Glenfiddich 12

Both are very nice single malts. Try a single ice cube and just cover the cube. Glass of water on the side.
Just sip the scotch. Think of it as something to taste, not as something to drink. The water on the side is for drinking.

If you can find the airplane bottles, it might save a few bucks in case you don't like it. Scotch is not for everyone. But then, same can be said for other liquors. I personally can't stand Gin. 

Take care all, and ENJOY!!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm a huge fan of bourbon. I like Makers Mark myself. I"m trying to get into scotch so all of your advice is really helpful.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

I would try a bottle of Chivas Regal 12. It's blended, slightly fruity and not to smokey and plenty smooth. Or you could do what I did. I decided I wanted to like scotch (actually developed a taste for Irish Whiskey, but I'm of Scottish decent, so...) and bought a bottle of $50 Dalwhinnie. The first few shots were a little rough, but I developed a taste over the next year and by the end of the bottle, I loved it. In fact, I drank the last third on my 42nd birthday. Good night, bad next morning.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

My favorite blended is probably Johnny Walker Black. I think that would be a good starting point. The idea of a Scotch flight is a great idea if you can find an establishment that will serve it.

Single Malts are a whole different ball game, with each having a more profound direction of taste. Ardbeg 10yo for example is one that I love because of the peatiness to it, but I know several Scotch drinkers that don't care for it for the same reason.


----------



## Ehlonya (Mar 5, 2008)

Yup, what these guys say regarding the miniatures, personally I prefer a sweeter after dinner whisky to go with my cigars. But there are quite a few who prefer a peaty (it's an acquired taste like parsley) and smoky dram over the sweeter stuff. If ya not sure and want something inexpensive, check out Glenfarclas 12 yr old (Speyside, low on peat and it's very sweet) around 30-40 bucks or you can go with an old fashion W.L. Weller special reserve 7 yr old (Kentucky Bourbon, very sweet corn) 15-20 bucks.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. One thing I know I can't stand (maybe because of too many shots in college) Is Jameson, or anything that smells alike. 

Cheers,
Brad


----------

